# eGit arbeit mit zentralen repository



## freez (21. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine weitere Frage zum Arbeiten mit (e)git. Wäre es praktisch möglich, dass alle User über einen Windows Share (als Laufwerk verbunden) mit dem selben Repositry arbeiten, und keine lokalen Repos haben? Gibt es da Probleme mit gleichzeitigen Zugriffen?


----------



## schalentier (21. Jun 2011)

Nein, das geht nicht wirklich. Zum arbeiten mit Git haste immer dein lokales Repo. Man koennte natuerlich gleichzeitig auf einem Netzlaufwerk arbeiten, aber das wird nicht nur Git durcheinander bringen, sondern auch den Java Compiler und ueberhaupt alles andre.


----------



## freez (21. Jun 2011)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## TheDarkRose (21. Jun 2011)

Ihr könnt trotzdem ein zentrales Repository anlegen. Jeder Entwickler macht sich dann einen lokalen Clone von dem zentralen Repo, kann dort auch offline arbeiten, und wenn man wieder online ist, kann man die lokalen eigenen Änderungen in das zentrale Repo (origin/*) pushen und die anderen holen sich dieser per pull/fetch/merge wieder in ihr eigenes lokales Repo.


----------

